# ACL debridement - I have an op note



## LTibbetts (Dec 10, 2009)

I have an op note that states that there was medial &  lateral menisectomies done. There was also some work done to the ACL...

"the acl was next visualized and there was obvious disruption of the posterolateral bundle off the femur and when I probed the anteromedial aspect there was also disruption in substance of the mid portion of the acl. I debrided the stump of the ligament. It was freed and fragmented with the shaver"

Is this included in the 29883? The AAOS archive I have states that acl code (29888) does not include menisectomies but does this op note even qualify for a "reconstruction" of the acl? It sounds more like just a debridement which is porbably covered in the 29883, right?


----------



## ASC CODER (Dec 11, 2009)

From AAOS.org

Q. Which cpt code should be used to report an arthroscopic anterior cruciate ligament (acl) debridement?

A: report this procedure using cpt code 29999 unlisted procedure arthroscopy

just had one of my own. 

hope it helps


----------



## mbort (Dec 14, 2009)

if they were meniscectomies, it would be 29880 and 29999 for the ACL debridement 

code comparison I use for the ACL debridement 29999 is 29877.


----------



## dyoungberg (Oct 5, 2012)

*ACL Repair and extensive debridement*

Arthroscopic extensive debridement of ACL stump with arthroscopic ACL repair.  Would the debridement be considered part of the repair or can I code separately for the debridement with 29999?

Thanks

Debbie


----------



## dyoungberg (Oct 8, 2012)

*2ND REQUEST-ACL Repair w ACL  Stump debridement*

Arthroscopic extensive debridement of ACL stump with arthroscopic ACL repair. Would the debridement be considered part of the repair or can I code separately for the debridement with 29999?

Thanks

Debbie


----------

